

Meet up: Santa Barbara - cgherb911

Any entrepreneurs/hackers in Santa Barbara/Ventura/T-oaks/SLO interested in meeting up?
======
seehafer
West Valley. I'd be willing to drive out. Shoot me an email at my username @
gmail

------
andymism
I'm in SB and would love to meet up. Email: alchemistae-at-gmail

------
davidcuddeback
Yes. I'm in SLO. kauschovar at gmail dot com

------
joeythibault
Yes. where can we meet up?

~~~
joeythibault
email me at joseph.thibault@gmail.com.

~~~
cgherb911
Just sent you an email

~~~
joeythibault
no luck. Checked my spam too. I'll shoot you an email at info@phonehalo.com

